
Who kicked them out? On St Patrick [audio] - Thevet
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n15/diarmaid-macculloch/who-kicked-them-out
======
barking
The written article is mostly behind a paywall but there is an audio link that
plays entire article (20 mins +).

~~~
rusk
This link to written article works for me [0], 3 free articles permitted

[0] [https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n15/diarmaid-macculloch/who-
kicked...](https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n15/diarmaid-macculloch/who-kicked-them-
out)

